# فلاش رائع يوضح فكرة عمل محرك الديزل



## prezbo (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*فلاشه توضح عمل محرك الديزل*



*Download File*


:77::77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

كيف حاللك يا اخي العزيز

ممكن اتغير رابط التحمل

شكرا للك
​


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

the link is good brother


----------



## م-علي العريقي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر اااااا جزيلا


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## سامح البكري (25 ديسمبر 2011)

فلاش روعه جدا


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (27 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## وائل البحراوى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر


----------



## prezbo (29 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (30 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## الرحمانى2008 (1 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## saed.salama (2 يناير 2012)

ارجو شرح كيية التحميل من K- upload


----------



## saed.salama (2 يناير 2012)

ارجو شرح كيفية التحميل من K- upload


----------



## prezbo (3 يناير 2012)

click in the link here


----------



## gadabi2003 (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## prezbo (4 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (5 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (6 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (8 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (9 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## mim00004ever (9 يناير 2012)

مش عارف اعمل تحميل ،،،،،،، 
كل ما افتح اللينك ما لا قيش حته انزل منها الفايل


----------



## mim00004ever (9 يناير 2012)

:61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61:


mim00004ever قال:


> *مش عارف اعمل تحميل ،،،،،،،
> كل ما افتح اللينك ما لا قيش حته انزل منها الفايل*


----------



## prezbo (10 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (10 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## prezbo (11 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (12 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*​


----------



## prezbo (13 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (14 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## prezbo (15 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (16 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (17 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (19 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (21 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (22 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (23 يناير 2012)

*your answers please*


----------



## عبدالرحمان تو (23 يناير 2012)

ممكن تغير الرابط ما وجدت الفلاش شكرا


----------



## prezbo (24 يناير 2012)

did you click in here


----------



## prezbo (25 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## المتنانى11 (25 يناير 2012)

:1::1:*ممكن رابط التحميل يامهندسين*:75::75::75: 
:86::86::86:


:77::77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## حسين الطويل (25 يناير 2012)

شششششششششششكككككككككرررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## prezbo (26 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## prezbo (27 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## prezbo (27 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (27 يناير 2012)

شو هل الحكي كيف بيحملو الملف .. انا جاهل علموني


----------



## prezbo (28 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## prezbo (29 يناير 2012)

your answers please


----------



## prezbo (30 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (31 يناير 2012)

*please, your comments*


----------



## prezbo (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## Methanex Engineer (1 فبراير 2012)

Excellent
good job


----------



## prezbo (2 فبراير 2012)

ur welcome bro


----------



## prezbo (3 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجعل الله لك في كل خطوة عملتها حسنة


----------



## prezbo (4 فبراير 2012)

ur welcome bro


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## prezbo (6 فبراير 2012)

you welcome bro


----------



## prezbo (7 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## شريف يحيى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس_111 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## ابو الزيك22 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رووووووعة


----------



## صارة2008-11-08 (2 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

